# Trolling Plate, Socks, ?



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello all, I am thinking of purchasing an Easy Troller Plate for my 190 hp i/o mercruiser. I cant seem to get it down any slower than 2.5 mph on a calm day. I read some information that says that the trolling plates can be hard on on the engine (they make the engine get hot). I also inquired about using socks, but I dont know if they will make much of a difference, and I heard that they can be difficult to use at times. I cant afford a kicker motor right now or a stern trolling motor. I am hoping to do most of my trolling at inner lakes (Berlin, West Branch), and 3 to 4 trips to Lake Erie for walleye. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## Rippin Lips (Jun 12, 2009)

I use bags on the 250 yamaha outboard and they work great.Use bags in the inch range and make sure to lift the back of the bag so the water has to go up hill.I like the bags because they stablize the boat a little when it rough.Keep the bags to the middle or front of the boat so you get lures or fish tangled in them.running them down the sides is a hole lot easier then out the back.:T


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Rippin Lips said:


> I use bags on the 250 yamaha outboard and they work great.Use bags in the inch range and make sure to lift the back of the bag so the water has to go up hill.I like the bags because they stablize the boat a little when it rough.Keep the bags to the middle or front of the boat so you get lures or fish tangled in them.running them down the sides is a hole lot easier then out the back.:T


I use them too and agree completely. I tie mine off from the bow where they ride beside my console. Stabil ride and slow me down to about 1.3 mph yeah I could use bigger socks but I only use them while trolling cranks.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have both on my keywest. The plate for me allows a little better boat control steering wise. The bags get used whenever I need to get slower than 1.4 . Then they both get used together. The bags will take out some of the surging of speed that happens in big waves. I personally need both and moat times use them to compliment each other. 

Scott


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Redfish, 

I would say go with the bags. I have a 385hp IO in my boat, and I can get down to 1.5 with no problem. The trick to running bags, is to have two matching bags run on both sides of your boat. You need to tie the front to your spring line cleat, and a line at the rear of the bag (the small hole) to the stern cleat. This will keep the bags from swinging under your boat during turns, and curent. They will also help in heavy seas to stablize your boat. I even run them on my small boat during heavy seas just for the stabalizing effect. Take a look at amishoutfitters.com, frank will hook you up with some of the best bags made. Stay away from drift socks like those sold at Bass Pro or Cabalas, they are not made for trolling, and will fail in a short period of time. Just a tip to save you some money. I also recomend the amishoutfitters bags, cause the guy in the add is so damn good looking.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

RedFish, Bags aren't that bad at all. All the large charters use them. First get trolling bags and don't bpother trying to use drift socks (you'll just blow them out). The best I know of are "Beefy Bags" by Amish Outfitters. www.amishoutfitters.com

Rig the bags with a front line off the spring line cleat, just long enough to allow them to get fully submrged. Then attach a rear line to the aft cleat, which minimizes swing & spin, and make hauling the bags easy. The back of the bags (one each side), should be nearly even with the transom, and need to short enough to never ever get close to the prop.

Most leave them in place, and just flip them in & out as needed.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Papascott said:


> I have both on my keywest. The plate for me allows a little better boat control steering wise. The bags get used whenever I need to get slower than 1.4 . Then they both get used together. The bags will take out some of the surging of speed that happens in big waves. I personally need both and moat times use them to compliment each other.
> 
> Scott


Scott what plate do you recommend to use? I have thought about getting one to run on my boat.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

The Happy Troller is the one that I had on my old boat with a 90 Merc OB and the one that my partner has on his 115 Merc OB. Have never had a problem as long as we lift the plate before we gun the engine to take off. Forgetting to lift the plate is the biggest problem with them. Plate will bend or crack and can damage the lower unit. I've fished with a number of people that use the bags and they are the best way to go. You have to remember to take them out of the water before you take off to. You can find the Happy Troller here as well as some others.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...abelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dave, I use the happy trolled. I get about one year out of the plates. Before they start to crack. The company says its because I forgot to raise it, that I have never done. I think its from running in real big swells. Running 30-40 and dropping of the trough of a 5 footer has to put some upward force on it. Lol


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Redfish, I use a happy troller on my 23ft. aluminum with a V-6 chevy in it. It's ok in calm winds but if it starts blowing the boat is very hard to control. I bought two bags from Erie outfitters and it made the world of difference. Sometimes I use just the bags or use the bags and the plate, here's a tip: run your boat at 800-900rpm on flat water, see what your speed is, then call Erie outfitters and he will tell you what bag size you need to get your boat down to good trolling speeds. Hope this helps


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I've had both...the plate ended up bent a bunch of times because we forgot to flip it up and it didn't work that great anyway!! PIA - I now have 2 34" trolling bags that are awesome and easy to use once you get used to them. Do your research on how to rig them up properly and they will do wonders for you. I get my 22' Trophy down to 1.5 to 1.8 no problem.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I use a sock when trolling and it is very easy . We just deploy it off a side cleat. We just put enough line out so it pulls near that back but far enough away from the lower unit. Never had a problem and very easy to use. You can also use it when the drift is to fast. Those back plate can be a little bit of a pain.


----------



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info all. It looks like I will be purchasing the bags. I am glad I have a resource like this website to ask experienced folks what is best. 

Take care, and happy fishing!


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Dave, I use the happy trolled. I get about one year out of the plates. Before they start to crack. The company says its because I forgot to raise it, that I have never done. I think its from running in real big swells. Running 30-40 and dropping of the trough of a 5 footer has to put some upward force on it. Lol


Scott i've found what you are saying is true i used the Happy Troller Plate for awhile to but had the same problem the big swells will bend them . I picked up a set of the bags from Craig and it was just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought 2 beefy bags for my 25 ft.er last year and was very satisfied with them. Took me down to 1.0 mph.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I've got a 23' long, 9' 3" beam, Grady Gulfstream that weighs in at around 6,500 lbs normal fishing weight. Trolling on one of the 150 EFIs pushes me at about 2.2 mph no wind. What size bags would I need to get down to .8?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd talk w/ Frank Kittrick www.amishoutfitters.com He'll work w/you to make sure you get what you need.


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

Heavy boat for it's length. 

To get down that slow, I would guesstimate a set of 28" Beefys. If they are too much or too little, call me and I will buy them back and get you into the right bags for your boat.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Scout Abaco (Jun 13, 2009)

Workdog,
I fish a 280 scout Abaco 7700 pounds and use one of my 200 HPDI at 2.2 to 2.4 no wind I use two 28&#8221; bags Amish built beefy bags. Are you sure about the weight that&#8217;s pretty heavy for 23 footer. Try Craig at Erieotfitters he helped me http://www.erieoutfitters.com/


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I got my beefy bags off Frank this year...AWESOME! I highly recomend...


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

I also use Amish Outfitter bags. I have a 20 Scout that runs 2.1 with no wind. I started out with a pair of 22 bags and they get me down to 1.7. I added 28 bags and they get me down to 1.4 alone and if I run the 22s and the 28s together I can get down to 1-1.2. For me to get below 1mph for that early spring bite I had to pick up a pair of 36 and they will put me around .8 with no wind and if there is wind I just drop in another bag. With different combinations I can get my speed down to any tenth of a mph that I need to.

The nice thing about bags is they definitely help with surging in rough water and sometimes they can help with steering if youre trying to cut the waves. 

jay


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Scout Abaco said:


> Workdog,
> I fish a 280 scout Abaco 7700 pounds and use one of my 200 HPDI at 2.2 to 2.4 no wind I use two 28&#8221; bags Amish built beefy bags. *Are you sure about the weight that&#8217;s pretty heavy for 23 footer.* Try Craig at Erieotfitters he helped me http://www.erieoutfitters.com/


Add your wt up, you'd probably be surprised.
For me it's:
Boat dry weight: 3,900 lbs
Twin 150s: ~1,000 lbs
5 anglers weight: 900 lbs
120 gals of gas: 750 lbs (the boat holds up to 184 gallons)
gear/electronics/oil:~400 lbs
Total: 6,950 lbs

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I had planned on getting the bags from Frank in the Spring. Was trying to decide between the 28" or 36" bags. Leaning towards the 36s.


----------



## Scout Abaco (Jun 13, 2009)

Workdog said:


> Add your wt up, you'd probably be surprised.
> For me it's:
> Boat dry weight: 3,900 lbs
> Twin 150s: ~1,000 lbs
> ...


Workdog, 
That is heavy wow my weight is without anglers. It was worked up for a trailer.
Boat dry 5400
Twin 200 950 (475 each) 
Gas 210 full tank 1312.5
Total 7662.5
So if I add 900lb that didnt think of thats 8562.5 plus gear (rods and real food drinks ice) maybe 100
Grand total 8662.5
Your right thats heavy.


----------

